# Need some feeding help!!



## Daphneg (Jul 19, 2021)

eed help!!  my chinchilla is 21 years old. He had an eye and mouth infection in feb 2021. Was put on critical care. Has been a rollercoaster since then.

Most days, he would eat his critical care (with water)... Recently, he had pain, hence his weight dropped. He is still weighing around 395g right now. He is usually no more than 430-450g.. smaller built since born.

Since the pain episode, he has been wary of eating. Today, the entire day, he refuses to eat critical care mixed with water. He only accepts it powder form. And because it is powder form, he doesnt eat as much as he usually does...

Can anyone help me, pls? 
1. Is it okay for him to eat it powder form? I cant find any info on that. Most say add with water.

2. How do i help increase his appetite? He is still active. Just a hugeeee challenge when it comes to food. He has always been fussy. Sigh.

Please help!!


----------



## HamHam (Aug 10, 2021)

Whishing the best of luck to you and your chinchilla


----------

